# Rental Car Discounts



## RRrich (Apr 8, 2008)

I was looking at Fat Wallet for Rental Car discounts - found some nice ones but they raised questions in my head.

Enterprise, out of Albany - I used a discount code for a University - are they (enterprise) likely to ask me for University ID?

Other useful codes are from Travel Partners and USAA - do rental companies (I am mostly thinking of Hertz now) ask for membership cards.

Thanks guys


----------

